
Ask HN: Best Way to Discover Blogs? - onlyrealcuzzo
For podcasts, there&#x27;s a lot of discovery services popping up. And as far as keeping up with several different blogs, RSS is great for that.<p>But is there a service that makes it easy to discover blogs?<p>In a sense, HackerNews and Reddit and such sort of function as this indirectly. Ditto for Medium. I&#x27;m wondering if there&#x27;s something more direct.
======
tmaly
You can use a combination of advanced google search operators along with
recent content filters to find blog content

[https://ahrefs.com/blog/google-advanced-search-
operators/](https://ahrefs.com/blog/google-advanced-search-operators/)

Popular Podcasts also serve as a good proxy for locating interesting blogs

------
lukaszkups
Twitter. When you find interesting people to follow, most probably they also
have interesting stuff on their websites/blogs.

